# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  pipebytes एक नयी दुनिया

## RANAJI1982

मित्रो मै आज आपको लेकर चल रहा हूँ डाउनलोड और अपलोड की एक नयी दुनिया में..........

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो आज से आपको थर्ड पार्टी अपलोड के झंझट से मुक्ति मिल जायेगी ! इस सुविधा के जरिये आप अपनी कितनी भी बडी फ़ाइल को भी सीधे ही ट्रान्सफ़र कर सकेगे, और वो भी 30 mbps की स्पीड के साथ ............

----------


## RANAJI1982

तो चलो चलते है इस नयी दुनिया मे एक साइट के साथ..........

----------


## ashwanimale

महोदय - इतनी जानकारी से आपके द्वारा दी जाने वाली जानकारी का कोई ठीक-ठीक अंदाजा लगाना मुश्किल है, अब आपने आशायें जगा दीं हैं तो तोड़ियेगा नहीं

----------


## RANAJI1982

http://host03.pipebytes.com


यहाँ पर मिलेगी आपको बडी फ़ाइलो को ट्रान्सफ़र करने की आजादी ! नो रजिस्ट्रेशन, नो मेल............

----------


## RANAJI1982

> महोदय - इतनी जानकारी से आपके द्वारा दी जाने वाली जानकारी का कोई ठीक-ठीक अंदाजा लगाना मुश्किल है, अब आपने आशायें जगा दीं हैं तो तोड़ियेगा नहीं



मित्र ये रहा आपकी आशाओ का जवाब...........

----------


## RANAJI1982

यहाँ पर बस आपको आपकी फ़ाइल चूज करनी है और कोड चूज करके अपने मित्र को वो कोड देना है ! और रिसिवर को वो कोड डाल कर बस रिसेव करना है........दोस्तो मजा लो

----------


## RANAJI1982

आपके कमेंट का इंतजार...............

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत शानदार और धन्यवाद दिनेश भाई।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*प्रणाम सैनी भाई जी ,,,,,*
*आपने ये दिया होगा ,,,,ये शायद बहुतों के लिए कारगार साबित होगा ,,,*
*लेकिन ये चीजे मेरी समझ से बाहर हो जाती है ,,,,*
*मेरा ये ज्ञान बहुत कम है ,,,,*
*कृपया आप बताये इससे क्या फायदा होगा ,,,,*
*ये क्या काम आता है ,,,,,*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बहुत शानदार और धन्यवाद दिनेश भाई।



नियामक महोदय ! आप सूत्र पर आये इसके लिये आपका .........धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *प्रणाम सैनी भाई जी ,,,,,*
> *आपने ये दिया होगा ,,,,ये शायद बहुतों के लिए कारगार साबित होगा ,,,*
> *लेकिन ये चीजे मेरी समझ से बाहर हो जाती है ,,,,*
> *मेरा ये ज्ञान बहुत कम है ,,,,*
> *कृपया आप बताये इससे क्या फायदा होगा ,,,,*
> *ये क्या काम आता है ,,,,,*



पंकज भाई इससे ये लाभ होगा ! माना कि आप मुझे कोई विडियो देना चाहते है  पर किसी और को नही देना चाहते ! तो ये साइट आपकी मदद करेगी ! तो वो विडियो पहले आपको किसी साइट पर अपलोड करनी होगी तब उसे कोई दूसरा ले सकता है ! पर इस साइट से आप 
सीधे ही सिर्फ़ मुझे ही वो विडियो दे सकते है..........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> पंकज भाई इससे ये लाभ होगा ! माना कि आप मुझे कोई विडियो देना चाहते है  पर किसी और को नही देना चाहते ! तो ये साइट आपकी मदद करेगी ! तो वो विडियो पहले आपको किसी साइट पर अपलोड करनी होगी तब उसे कोई दूसरा ले सकता है ! पर इस साइट से आप 
> सीधे ही सिर्फ़ मुझे ही वो विडियो दे सकते है..........


*जैसे आपके पी सी में कोई वीडियो पड़ी हो तो इसके जरिये आप मुझे वो वीडियो दे सकते हो ,,,,,*
*क्या इसके लिए कोई दाव्न्लोद यूजेस भी लगेगा ,,,,,,*
*और एक बात और क्या इससे हम सिर्फ वीडियो ही दे सकते है या कोई सोफ्टवेयर वगैराह भी दे सकते है ,,,,*

----------


## ashwanimale

दोस्त अभी तो ‘पाइप बाईट’ फाइल अपलोड करने में बेइंतहां देर लगा रहा है, थोड़ी देर बाद ट्राई करुंगा। जैसे ही सफलता मिली, आपको आभार सहित सूचित करूंगा, यह पाइप सफल रहा तो हम सभी को काफी आराम मिलेगा। है न

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *जैसे आपके पी सी में कोई वीडियो पड़ी हो तो इसके जरिये आप मुझे वो वीडियो दे सकते हो ,,,,,*
> *क्या इसके लिए कोई दाव्न्लोद यूजेस भी लगेगा ,,,,,,*
> *और एक बात और क्या इससे हम सिर्फ वीडियो ही दे सकते है या कोई सोफ्टवेयर वगैराह भी दे सकते है ,,,,*




जी हाँ डाउनलोड यूज भी लगेगा ! इससे हम किसी भी तरह की फ़ाइल को शेयर कर सकते है.........धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> दोस्त अभी तो ‘पाइप बाईट’ फाइल अपलोड करने में बेइंतहां देर लगा रहा है, थोड़ी देर बाद ट्राई करुंगा। जैसे ही सफलता मिली, आपको आभार सहित सूचित करूंगा, यह पाइप सफल रहा तो हम सभी को काफी आराम मिलेगा। है न



मित्र बहुत आराम मिलेगा............

----------


## aryansaini88

बढ़िया जानकारी दी है दिनेश भाई.......अब हम कोई भी फाइल आसानी से शेयर कर सकते है.........

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बढ़िया जानकारी दी है दिनेश भाई.......अब हम कोई भी फाइल आसानी से शेयर कर सकते है.........



बिल्कुल सही समझे मियाँ................

----------


## donsplender

मित्र प्रथम तो अच्छी जानकारी भरा सुत्र बनाने के लिए हार्दिक बधाई ।
दुसरा मैं ये पुछना चाह रहा था कि बाकी साईटों पर एक बार ही अपलोड करना होता है फिर बाकी सब डाउनलोड करते है । इसमें क्या हर बार अपलोड-डाउनलोड होगा ?

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र प्रथम तो अच्छी जानकारी भरा सुत्र बनाने के लिए हार्दिक बधाई ।
> दुसरा मैं ये पुछना चाह रहा था कि बाकी साईटों पर एक बार ही अपलोड करना होता है फिर बाकी सब डाउनलोड करते है । इसमें क्या हर बार अपलोड-डाउनलोड होगा ?




जी हाँ हर बार करना होगा ! पर इससे हम वो भी शेयर कर पायेगे जो अब अपलोडिग साइटो पर बैन होता जा रहा है !

----------


## ashwanimale

ये तो गडबड है , इसका मतलब जितने लोगों को देना हो उतनी बार अपलोड करो!

----------


## sarkar12345

बहुत खूब..........वाह ये हुई ना बात क्रेक, पैच, और टोरंट को लेने देने का तरीका

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बहुत खूब..........वाह ये हुई ना बात क्रेक, पैच, और टोरंट को लेने देने का तरीका


जी हाँ आप बिल्कुल सही समझ गये है भाई.........

----------


## ashwanimale

ये बात भी ठीक है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> ये बात भी ठीक है



क्यो भाई है ना कमाल की साइट सरकार भले ही टोरेंट, क्रेक, या पेच पर रोक लगाये ! पर दोस्तो का काम तो चलेगा !

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि समय मिले तो , इसे भी सिख ले , आपकी कई समस्याओ का इलाज है |

यह वास्तविकता में इसी तरह है , पर आपको बार बार अपलोड नही करना होगा , और जिसे आप चाहे उसे ही फाइल दे }

Join  DropBox : http://db.tt/j9lQxRK

----------

